# Buying PC On Monday...Is It Okay?



## Technogeared007 (Feb 22, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Watching HD Movies , Some CSE Engineering Basic Stuff (For My Sister) , Good Occasional Gaming (Note: I am not a pro gamer but love to game. ^_^)

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: MAX 44k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:nope

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Win 7 64 , Win 8 , occasional ubuntu

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: 22" Full HD @ 1920x1080 .... I have many people saying IPS Pannel Please tell me whats that? 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:UPS (dun want)

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Monday - 25Feb 2013

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Anselhi , SMC International , Nehru Place

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: MY FINALIZED RIG , NEED SUGGESTIONS

Intel Core i5 3470 - Rs 10500 
Gigabyte GA-B75-D3H - Rs 4000 
Gskill Ripjaws 4GB 1600mhz- Rs 1900 
GPU - GIGABYTE GV-R777OC-1GD - Rs 7800  
HDD - Toshiba 1TB (DT01ACA100)- Rs 4000  
SMPS - Corsair CX430V2 - Rs 2500 
Cabinet - Cm k380 -Rs 3000 
OPD -Asus DRW-24B5ST Internal Optical Drive- 1000 
Monitor - (Suggest Me A Monitor Except AOC Withing 8000 ) 
Mouse Keyboard - mk200 combo - 750  
Speakers - z120 - 600  
NET : 36050 + Monitor = 44000
Therefore , My Monitor Should Be Maximum For 7950.


Sorry , Noob To These Stuffs And Even Tight On Budget.


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 22, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> Intel Core i5 3470 - Rs 10500
> Gigabyte GA-B75-D3H - Rs 4000
> Gskill Ripjaws 4GB 1600mhz- Rs 1900
> GPU - GIGABYTE GV-R777OC-1GD - Rs 7800
> ...


Here is my suggestion:
buy wd green (64mb cache) 1tb or seagate 1tb instead of toshiba. Reason not sure about performance and after sale service of toshiba drives.
buy nzxt gamma for 2.4k or nzxt source 210 elite for 2.7k and save some money.
for monitor i think you can go for benq gl2240hm for 8.3k by using the saved money.
Rest config is good
Hope this helps


----------



## Neo (Feb 22, 2013)

Processor :: Intel i3 3220 :: 6600

GPU :: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Card :: 14000

Motherboard :: Gigabyte b75m dh3 :: 4200

RAM :: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB :: 1700

Monitor :: dell 20" LED :: 6800

KB & mouse :: Logitech MK200 :: 700

PSU :: Corsair cx500v2 :: 3600

DVD drive :: asus :: 1000

HDD :: WD Caviar Black 1TB :: 5600

Cabinet :: NZXT Source 210 Elite:: 2700


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 23, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> Intel Core i5 3470 - Rs 10500
> Gigabyte GA-B75-D3H - Rs 4000
> *Gskill Ripjaws 4GB 1600mhz- Rs 1900 * *<-- 1*
> *GPU - GIGABYTE GV-R777OC-1GD - Rs 7800 * *<-- 2*
> ...


*

I like your proposed config, except for the few bolder points:

1. Price of 4GB RAM is too high. It should be ~1.5K
2. Instead of Gigabyte HD7770, get Sapphire HD7770 or MSI HD7770. Cause, Gigabyte is having wired issues with RAM lately.
3. Don't buy Toshiba HDD only because its cheaper or the shopkeeper is offering you. Either go for WD Blue 500GB @3.4K or Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @4.5K
Again, don't buy WD Green as it is infamous of failing quickly and thus it is said to have reliability issues.
4. Think about NZXT Source 210 @2.6K (If it is available at your place)
5. Dell ST2420L @8.4K
If you want anything withing 8K, then Dell ST2220L @8K*


----------



## Cilus (Feb 23, 2013)

Why not Toshiba HDD? I hope you know Toshiba offers 3 years of product warranty and they have already taken over the 3.5" HDD manufacturing from WD already. So now on, you will be receiving Toshiba HDD only instead of WD warranty. Not to mention, WD Blue 1 TB HDD are extremely rare to find and their Green is poor in performance.


----------



## baiju (Feb 23, 2013)

It is perfectly OK to buy a PC on Monday.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Feb 23, 2013)

As Per Your All's Suggestions , I Have Decided On This Configuration : 

Intel Core i5 3470 - Rs 10500 *(Have TO Get i5 Based Rig Due To Unavoidable Reasons)*
Gigabyte GA-B75-D3H - Rs 4000 
Gskill Ripjaws 4GB 1600mhz- Rs 1900 (*Incinerator Told me that the RAM Prices Have Raised .. 1333mhZ Ram Is For 1500 And 1600mhZ Is For 1900)*
GPU - GIGABYTE GV-R777OC-1GD - Rs 7800 *(Will Be using this only as not a pro gamer and hd 7850 is outta my budget.  )*
HDD - Toshiba 1TB (DT01ACA100)- Rs 4000 *(As Cilus Said This Is Good,And If you guys Really Force Me To Not Take This Please Tell.. *
SMPS - Corsair CX430V2 - Rs 2500 
Cabinet - Cm k380 -Rs 3000 *(Cant Change This Cuz I Need Some Coolish Sort Of And With USB 3.0 Also withing 3000 And Cant Getting Really Attatched to it. )*
OPD -Asus DRW-24B5ST Internal Optical Drive- 1000 
Monitor - *Philips 21.5 222EL2SB/00 Monitor - 8000 OR Dell st2220l - 8360 @NP , OR St2220m - 8160 @NP*
Mouse Keyboard - mk200 combo - 750 
Speakers - z120 - 600 
NET :44000 

SUGGEST ME THE BEST MONITOR FROM WHICH I SUGGESTED 

ThankYou!


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 23, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> Here is my suggestion:
> buy wd green (64mb cache) 1tb or seagate 1tb instead of toshiba. Reason not sure about performance and after sale service of toshiba drives.



You are not sure that dosnt mean Toshiba is bad. Toshiba has invented a lot of technologies regarding HDDs and its evident in how all modern HDDs work even the one inside your PC! 

I would suggest a Toshiba instead of a Seagate ,though good products of late ,but pathetic after sales support. Moreover Toshiba ofers 3 years of warranty over the 1 year by Seagate and 2 years by WD.

And whatever WD you suggest chances are that they are made by Toshiba!!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> As Per Your All's Suggestions , I Have Decided On This Configuration :
> 
> Intel Core i5 3470 - Rs 10500 *(Have TO Get i5 Based Rig Due To Unavoidable Reasons)*
> Gigabyte GA-B75-D3H - Rs 4000
> ...



> Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com

Corsair vengence 1600 MHz available for ~Rs.1700 at flipkart with 10 years warrenty


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 23, 2013)

These Rams used to retail for Rs 1600 and less. The Gskill is now Rs 1780 and above so is the Vengeance. Flipkart at the moment is selling them the cheapest online. Prime abgb it depot Md computers ....prices are sky high.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 23, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Why not Toshiba HDD? I hope you know Toshiba offers 3 years of product warranty and they have already taken over the 3.5" HDD manufacturing from WD already. So now on, you will be receiving Toshiba HDD only instead of WD warranty. Not to mention, WD Blue 1 TB HDD are extremely rare to find and their Green is poor in performance.



AFAIK, Toshiba offers 2 years of warranty. And Toshiba bought a part of 3.5" HDD manufacturing share from WD.
And the reason I'm not suggesting Toshiba because I didn't really see anyone having RMA with toshiba or how their RMA process is. Yes, their pricing is low, but low pricing doesn't mean their RMA procedure will be as good as WD or Seagate.
Correct me if I'm missing something here.

And you say we will be receiving Toshiba HDD instead of WD after RMA? I didn't get it.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Feb 23, 2013)

So Guys,
Please Carry On With The HDD Part And Let Me Know The Conclusion 

But Please Tell Me Which RAM Shall I Opt For?
GSkill Ripjaws 1600mhZ OR Corsair Vengance 1600mhZ?

And Which Monitor Should I Go For From These ? :

Philips 21.5 222EL2SB/00 Monitor - 8000 OR Dell st2220l - 8360 @NP , OR St2220m - 8160 @NP

ThankYou!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> So Guys,
> Please Carry On With The HDD Part And Let Me Know The Conclusion
> 
> But Please Tell Me Which RAM Shall I Opt For?
> ...



I would go for Corsair vengence due to easy availability of service centers than g.skills


----------



## Technogeared007 (Feb 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I would go for Corsair vengence due to easy availability of service centers than g.skills



Okay,But Better Performance? And Overall Which Is Better?
Also,Tell Me About The Monitor? 

ThankYou!


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 23, 2013)

G Skill and Philips

If you can bargain and go for the Dell S2240L at Rs 8675/Rs 8700, then nothing like it. That price is possible but only with a bargain on that Dell panel


----------



## Technogeared007 (Feb 23, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> G Skill and Philips
> 
> If you can bargain and go for the Dell S2240L at Rs 8675/Rs 8700, then nothing like it. That price is possible but only with a bargain on that Dell panel



As I am buying from nehru place and when i checked the price list the price of s2240l was listed for 8360 that means i will get it for that much? ^_^
Or do i have to pay extra tax on that? :O
if yes,then after tax what will be the net?
LCD LED Monitor Price in Nehru Place Computer Market - Latest LG LED, Samsung LED, AOC, Viewsonic LED Monitor Price today

Check out/

And D6bmg even said that opt for saphire or MSI Over gigabyte for hd7770
please tell me about it also. 


ThankYou!


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 23, 2013)

You are referring to ST2220L's Rs 8360 price, while Im asking you to get an S2240L


----------



## Technogeared007 (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh Okay!  

So, If I am able to get that monitor for around 8500 after bargain then perfect if not then will go of philips 222EL2SB/00.
And please tell me about the graphic card?

And I Am getting Gigabyte GPU As It Is Cheap And Only Fit In My Budget.. Saphire and other are 1.5k expensive than this

Thankyou!


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 23, 2013)

Cheap dosnt make things bad. Gigabyte card is good.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 23, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> So Guys,
> Please Carry On With The HDD Part And Let Me Know The Conclusion
> 
> But Please Tell Me Which RAM Shall I Opt For?
> ...



1. There is no discussion going on about the choice of HDD. You can suggest, choice is yours.
2. RipjawsX. It is better overclocker and cheaper than Vengeance.
3. Couldn't you find Dell ST2240? If not then, go for Sell ST2220L.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Feb 24, 2013)

So Guys My Finalized RiG :
Intel Core i5 3470 - Rs 10500 
Gigabyte GA-B75-D3H - Rs 4000 
Gskill Ripjaws 4GB 1600mhz- Rs 1900 
GPU - GIGABYTE GV-R777OC-1GD - Rs 7800 
HDD - Toshiba 1TB (DT01ACA100)- Rs 4000 (For the last time pls tell me bout this) 
SMPS - Corsair CX430V2 - Rs 2500 
Cabinet - Cm k380 -Rs 3000 (will i be easily able to get this cabby from NP? )
OPD -Asus DRW-24B5ST Internal Optical Drive- 1000 
Monitor - if i am able to get a Del S2240l for around 8500 then will buy it otherwise will go for Philips 21.5 222EL2SB/00 Monitor - 8000 
Mouse Keyboard - mk200 combo - 750 
Speakers - z120 - 600 
NET : Rs 44250(Approximately)

please tell me the confirmation about the HDD
If You Feel Any Means Of Change To Be Done In The Above Rig , Please Let me Know!


----------



## Technogeared007 (Feb 25, 2013)

People?


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes,your config. looks good to me.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 25, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> HDD - Toshiba 1TB (DT01ACA100)- Rs 4000 (For the last time pls tell me bout this)
> 
> please tell me the confirmation about the HDD
> If You Feel Any Means Of Change To Be Done In The Above Rig , Please Let me Know!



If you look at the previous posts you can see that I've already warned you about that HDD? Didn't I?
Again, its your decision to buy.

Last suggestion: Don't buy only because you are getting it at a cheaper price than other HDDs.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 25, 2013)

Dude, I5 3550 is available for 10.6k on ebay
Slightly better than what you have

PS Im highly interested in that phillips monitor.. if u get it, could you review it perhaps 

Try to  get a caviar blue for HDD


----------



## Cilus (Feb 25, 2013)

Regarding HDD, WD sold its 3.5" HDD manufacturing process to Toshiba and from recent future, there won't be any WD 3.5" or WD desktop HDD will be produced and Toshiba HDD will flood the market. So there is ahigh chance, in future if you submit a WD HDD for RMA process, you might receive a TOshiba HDD as WD has stopped manufacturing it and Toshiba will do it for WD.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Feb 27, 2013)

So now which hdd should i get? :/
Its really confusing. :\

So now which hdd should i get? :/
Its really confusing. :\


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just get whats the cheapest.

Just get whats the cheapest.


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 27, 2013)

@ Technogeared007

Your config is really good for that budget....1TB WD BLUE WD10EZEX is available for Rs.3800 you can go for it IMO.

One question dude...the prices that you have quoted, is it inclusive of taxes or what? If those are the prices inclusive of vat thats really great.

Have a look at this cabinet 

Antec One S3 available for Rs.2850
*hardwarebbq.com/product-review/antec-s3-mid-tower-chassis-review/all/1


----------



## Technogeared007 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes the prices are incvlusive all taxes from smc international
And i like cm k380 better than antec one you suggested...
Anyways thanks!

Yes the prices are incvlusive all taxes from smc international
And i like cm k380 better than antec one you suggested...
Anyways thanks!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 27, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Regarding HDD, WD sold its 3.5" HDD manufacturing process to Toshiba and from recent future, there won't be any WD 3.5" or WD desktop HDD will be produced and Toshiba HDD will flood the market. So there is ahigh chance, in future if you submit a WD HDD for RMA process, you might receive a TOshiba HDD as WD has stopped manufacturing it and Toshiba will do it for WD.



Are you sure about that? Cause I don't see any such initiative in WD marketing strategy.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 27, 2013)

Thats why I say read.......read and read some more.......a simple google threw up so much.....

*www.google.co.in/search?q=toshiba+...me.0.57j0j62l3.42217&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


@OP dont get confused by random suggestions,you are safe and secured with a Toshiba HDD. Even my next 2TB will be a Toshiba


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 2, 2013)

So,Final Decided Configuration : (Will Be Buying On 12March or so)

Intel Core i5 3470 - Rs 10500 
Gigabyte GA-B75-D3H - Rs 4000 
Gskill Ripjaws 4GB 1600mhz- Rs 1900 
GPU - GIGABYTE GV-R777OC-1GD - Rs 7800 
HDD - Toshiba 1TB (DT01ACA100)- Rs 4000
SMPS - Corsair CX430V2 - Rs 2500 
Cabinet - Cm k380 -Rs 3000 
OPD -Asus DRW-24B5ST Internal Optical Drive- 1000 
Monitor -  Del S2240l for around 8500 otherwise  Philips 21.5 222EL2SB/00 Monitor - 8000 OR
ST2220l - 8000
Mouse Keyboard - mk200 combo - 750 
Speakers - z120 - 600 
NET : Rs 44250(Approximately)

__________________________________________________________________________________

Mouse Pad : razer golathius fragged omega 









*-> if any changes..pls tell.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 2, 2013)

Great.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2013)

AMD Gaming Rig:

AMD FX 6100 - Rs 7500
Asus M5A97 R2.0 - Rs 6000
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz - Rs 1500
GIGABYTE GV-R777OC-1GD - Rs 7800
WD Black 1TB -5500
Corsair CX430V2 -2500
CM K380 -3000
Asus DRW-24B5ST DVD-RW -1000
Dell S2240L -8500
Logitech G100 Gaming Combo -1600
Logitech Z120 -600
NET : Rs.45,500 (Approximately)


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 3, 2013)

So should i go for intel rig or amd rig?
I have no idea in this field.
Need guidance. 

Thankyou!

So should i go for intel rig or amd rig?
I have no idea in this field.
Need guidance. 

Thankyou!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> So should i go for intel rig or amd rig?
> I have no idea in this field.
> Need guidance.
> 
> Thankyou!



I suggest you go for an AMD Gaming Rig.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 3, 2013)

Reason please?

Reason please?

Reason please?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> Reason please?
> 
> Reason please?
> 
> Reason please?



Future games & applications will be multi-threaded and need more cores and future STEAMROLLER processors also are based on the same chipset(AM3+), So if you need to upgrade then you only have to change the CPU.Right.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 4, 2013)

But My Reason Only Isnt Gaming....

And My Friend Said that amd is for one's who want to overclock...and i dun want to.

so..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 4, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> But My Reason Only Isnt Gaming....
> 
> And My Friend Said that amd is for one's who want to overclock...and i dun want to.
> 
> so..


Absolutely wrong, AMD's are very good overclockers, particularly the fx 8350, it has 3 entries in the top 5 cpu frequency overclocks. I agree that currently Intel is leading the gaming performance but things are changing, game engines are increasingly becoming multi-threaded and using multiple cores more efficiently, and this scenario is ideal for an AMD cpu.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 4, 2013)

Dude,thats what i said..my cousin told me that purchase amd if you only want to do overclocking.. which i dun want to do as my cousin said i may burn my components.
so,is the intel rig okay?
when will it get REALLY outdated(YEARS)? ie,when most of the games wont work on my desktop?

thankyou!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 4, 2013)

I think you should go with amd


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyways,just tell me how long my intel rig would would be able to run almost all games and low-medium setting , ie, playable conditions.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 4, 2013)

We can't say that exactly but if you observe the trend, then a good Quad Core CPU can handle most of the games for at least 3 to 4 years provided you have a good enough Graphics card. For example, 3 to 4 year old Processors like Intel Core i7 920 or Phenom II X4 965 can still play all the games with highest settings when coupled with a powerful GPU.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 4, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> Anyways,just tell me how long my intel rig would would be able to run almost all games and low-medium setting , ie, playable conditions.


Sorry buddy, I can't answer that due to lack of experience. I've got my PC just one and a half year ago.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 4, 2013)

My 2008 bought 9600GT 512MB still runs games @ Medium/High @ 720p(DX9/DX10 games).


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 4, 2013)

You are fine with the i5 3470. Your requirements are against overclock so why bother. Dont get cinfused get the i5.


----------



## Myth (Mar 4, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> My 2008 bought 9600GT 512MB still runs games @ Medium/High @ 720p(DX9/DX10 games).



lol. Same here. I even OCed it a bit


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 4, 2013)

Okay..thanku cilus and incinerator..

Cilus-thanks for your really experienced and high profile replies. 
Incinerator- my biggest thankyou for building up of rig is you...yu have helped me alot. 
Thanks mate. 

And considering last 4-5replies from u guys...
I guess my rig is gonna last 5-6yrs?
I mean...wll not get REALLY outdated?
As i wont be able to buy proccy,mobo (maybe) , gpu till atleast 4-5yrs...


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey,I called up SMC International today and asked for the prices and they gave me these prices ; 

Intel Core I5 3570 + GB GA-B75M-D3H = 16,500 (*3470 wasnt available so they advised me to go with it but it makes my budegt 1.5k more..what to do?*)
Corsair 1600 mhz RAM (*they said they dont have g skill ripjawsx ram..whatto do?*) = 1,450
GB GV-R7770-OC-1GD = 7,800
Toshiba 1TB DT01ACA100 = 3700
Corsair CX430V2 = 2,600
CM K380 =*they didnt have k380 and i need this only as i have made my new computer table according to its dimensions and i also started to love it...pls tell me what to do? :\(*
Dell S2240 = 8,600*(got s2240l for 8,600 \m/*
Mouse Keyboard = 750
Speakers = 700
*Net : 45,400*

ThankYou!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> Hey,I called up SMC International today and asked for the prices and they gave me these prices ;
> 
> Intel Core I5 3570 + GB GA-B75M-D3H = 16,500 (*3470 wasnt available so they advised me to go with it but it makes my budegt 1.5k more..what to do?*)
> Corsair 1600 mhz RAM (*they said they dont have g skill ripjawsx ram..whatto do?*) = 1,450
> ...



get a 3450?



Technogeared007 said:


> Okay..thanku cilus and incinerator..
> 
> Cilus-thanks for your really experienced and high profile replies.
> Incinerator- my biggest thankyou for building up of rig is you...yu have helped me alot.
> ...



see you will be abple to play the games for 3 years max. The rate at which tech is developing its expanding exponentially.... meaning 5 years ago if you bought an equivalent config it would last you a good 5 years, but now its 3. after 2 years itll become 2. 

the best part about your rig is that you can change your gpu 2 years down the line, but with the increasing change in architecture every year id suggest to buy a new pc at that time.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 8, 2013)

well i again called them they said that we would arrange it for you and give you the best price...so i guess my problem got solved 



NoasArcAngel said:


> the best part about your rig is that you can change your gpu 2 years down the line, but with the increasing change in architecture every year id suggest to buy a new pc at that time.



sorry brother i didnt get you at this one.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> well i again called them they said that we would arrange it for you and give you the best price...so i guess my problem got solved
> 
> 
> 
> sorry brother i didnt get you at this one.



your budget allows for a 7770 gpu, its a entry level gpu ... so 2 years from now to play games which are much more demanding you may want to change your gpu.... but this is speculation that 2 years from now pci cards will still exist. so since the pci cards are not available,  for better perfomance you cant upgrade your system and as a result you may want to buy a new pc...


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 8, 2013)

well,i still didnt get you fully .. its not your mistake .. im a bit noob at these stuffs...
i just want my system's core components to last till 4 years alteast :\


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> well,i still didnt get you fully .. its not your mistake .. im a bit noob at these stuffs...
> i just want my system's core components to last till 4 years alteast :\



like suppose you own a business right now... you have 2 cars.... after 2 years you want to expand... so you dont add bogeys to the cars and make a train out of them, you buy 4 new cars..


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 8, 2013)

oh okay
now i get it 

but i am on a tight budget bro


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, wanted to ask whther there will be a WIFI card in my rig pehle se hi..aur i will have to additionally pay for it?
if yes,how much?


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 10, 2013)

i don't think your motherboard features onboard wi-fi-you will need to install a discrete wi-fi adapter card to access wi-fi networks.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 10, 2013)

^ And How much wud it cost?
pls tell me the cheapest and good in quality..my wifi is just next to me its just that i dun wanto connect via lan..
and i may shift my router to another room after a while ..
i live in a 3bhk apartment..
so pls suggest accordingly..
btw,im using double antena 300mbps tp-link router.


----------



## Aniket Chakraborty (Mar 10, 2013)

Neo said:


> Processor :: Intel i3 3220 :: 6600
> 
> GPU :: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Card :: 14000
> 
> ...



^Good but I would suggest FX6100.
I know i3 is better in apps but in online gaming i3 ain't that great.
Fx6100 + Gigabyte 970a DS3 rest of the stuffs are same as above.
HD7850 is a very good card for mordern games and is much much better than the HD7770 which the op has planned to buy.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 10, 2013)

Well , the rg which you have quoted isnt the one i m buyng..
i m bbuying a i5 rig with 22" monitor~


----------



## Aniket Chakraborty (Mar 10, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> Well , the rg which you have quoted isnt the one i m buyng..
> i m bbuying a i5 rig with 22" monitor~


FX6100 paired with a HD7850 will give much much better performence over your i5 + HD7770 combination,the FX6100 + HD7850 would give almost twice the frame rates over i5 + HD7770.
So if you want a gaming rig FX6100+HD7850 is the clear winner.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 10, 2013)

My puropose totally isnt gaming..
And i want a intel rig and if i opt for i3 it will outdate in 2yrs where i5can last for 4-5yrs

My puropose totally isnt gaming..
And i want a intel rig and if i opt for i3 it will outdate in 2yrs where i5can last for 4-5yrs


----------



## Aniket Chakraborty (Mar 11, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> My puropose totally isnt gaming..
> And i want a intel rig and if i opt for i3 it will outdate in 2yrs where i5can last for 4-5yrs
> 
> My puropose totally isnt gaming..
> And i want a intel rig and if i opt for i3 it will outdate in 2yrs where i5can last for 4-5yrs


Oh I see then if you do computing tasks too then yes i5 is much much better than fx6100 but you don't you give fx8350 a try? Its faster in multi tasking over i5.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 11, 2013)

Bro,look...its like i love gaming but i aint pro and i also do other stuffs more in comparison to gaming like internet durfing,hd movies,etc.
And i dont even have knowledge bout amd proccy and mobos so...

Bro,look...its like i love gaming but i aint pro and i also do other stuffs more in comparison to gaming like internet durfing,hd movies,etc.
And i dont even have knowledge bout amd proccy and mobos so...


----------



## Aniket Chakraborty (Mar 12, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> Bro,look...its like i love gaming but i aint pro and i also do other stuffs more in comparison to gaming like internet durfing,hd movies,etc.
> And i dont even have knowledge bout amd proccy and mobos so...


FX8350 is a better option than i5 3550 thats all I can say,FX8350 has more processing power.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 13, 2013)

^^ Agreed. If you are willing to pay 10K + for the CPU, get FX-8350 with your eyes closed.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 13, 2013)

Well,i am leaving for purchase of my system in half hour...and have decided to go with i5rig!
If i now start to query bout amd...it wud be a mess....soo.....i5 with hd7770

Well,i am leaving for purchase of my system in half hour...and have decided to go with i5rig!
If i now start to query bout amd...it wud be a mess....soo.....i5 with hd7770


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 13, 2013)

Have a nice purchase. Post pics If you can.!!!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 13, 2013)

waiting to hear from the op on his purchase


----------

